# The Hobbit meets Die Hard!



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

*Nomadin by Shawn P Cormier, the first book in The Ilien Trilogy, is now available on Kindle for FREE!

NEW NEW  Now Available at Smashwords for FREE in any ebook format NEW NEW  ** at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20783

Nancy Holder, Author of the best-selling Buffy the Vampire Slayer series, says: "Shawn Cormier is a wonderful new voice in fantasy. Nomadin will surely strike a receptive chord with fans of Tolkien and Robert Jordan. More Shawn Cormier!"

Nomadin



NiDemon - Sequel to Nomadin - Book Two in the Ilien Trilogy.
"Cormier delivers convincing characters and an inventive fantasy world sure to please old fans and win legions of new ones!" --Robert E. Vardeman, Author of the Cenotaph Road series.

NiDemon



Necromancer - Sequel to NiDemon - Book Three in the Ilien Trilogy.
"Necromancer gives readers what they've long waited for -- a rousing conclusion to the trilogy begun in Nomadin and continued in NiDemon. Put this trilogy on your 'must-keep' shelf. Enjoy!" --Robert E. Vardeman: Author of The Cenotaph Road Series

Necromancer
*


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

My sister loves fantasy--I'll have to tell her about this book. Love your cover, btw.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting combination loved the matrix but not a huge Harry Potter fan but curious about the book.  Will check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Shawn, and congratulations on your book! (You may notice that your other posts about your book have been removed as we really only allow self-promotion here in the Book Bazaar.)

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> My sister loves fantasy--I'll have to tell her about this book. Love your cover, btw.


Thanks for the kind words! I will check out your titles as well.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Zob said:


> Interesting combination loved the matrix but not a huge Harry Potter fan but curious about the book. Will check it out.


Thanks! Maybe I should have said, "The Hobbit meets The Matrix!"


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, Shawn, and congratulations on your book! (You may notice that your other posts about your book have been removed as we really only allow self-promotion here in the Book Bazaar.)
> 
> We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the guidance. Kindle Boards is a great idea and a great tool for both readers and writers!

Shawn


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> My sister loves fantasy--I'll have to tell her about this book. Love your cover, btw.


I think my wife and daughter, who are Kindle maniacs, would like your books. I will send them the link!


----------



## Jerilin (Jul 30, 2010)

I have bought the first book and am looking forward to reading it.....looks awesome. Love the cover and the premise!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Kindle boards. Good luck with your book...wishing you tons of sales 

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Rut ro! Mr. Cormier is here! 

Shawn is a jack of all trades; watch your jewelry!!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations on your books!  Here's wishing you tons of sales...and I bet you get them too!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I had an Amazon gift cert that needed to be spent so I one-clicked all three books.  I like the premise and tend to trust the authors here on the boards (haven't found a bad one yet!).  They've been added to my "To Be Read" collection.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Jerilin said:


> I have bought the first book and am looking forward to reading it.....looks awesome. Love the cover and the premise!!


Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy it. Any feedback you want to give is appreciated.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

ibrewalot said:


> I had an Amazon gift cert that needed to be spent so I one-clicked all three books. I like the premise and tend to trust the authors here on the boards (haven't found a bad one yet!). They've been added to my "To Be Read" collection.


Wow! All three! You are a prolific reader. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Markee Anderson said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your books! Here's wishing you tons of sales...and I bet you get them too!


Thanks, Markee! Your books sounds great, too. I am forwarding the link to my wife, who is an avid Kindle reader.
How are sales for you? Your genre is a popular one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a quick note:  Did you know that you can quote more than one person in a reply?  When you use the 'reply' button (or use the 'preview' button if you usually use 'quick reply') and you'll see a list of responses.  So you can quote a response, answer it, quote another, answer it, etc.  It's really best to do it this way because otherwise you could be seen to be artificially bumping your own thread. . . .'cause you've got 3 posts in a row here, the first one around 5 p.m. yesterday.  But all the responses you're answering were well before that!  

"Not a sermon, just a thought." 

And, hey, I'm giving you a bump as well. . . .so. . . . . .


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sorry. I thought the reply button was only for replying to the last post. Now I see that if I use reply I can pan down and quote everyone below. I'm new to this stuff, but a fast learner! Thanks.


John Fitch V said:


> Rut ro! Mr. Cormier is here!
> 
> Shawn is a jack of all trades; watch your jewelry!!


Hey there Mr. Fitch V!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey there, Mr. Cormier!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Hey there, Mr. Cormier!


I am getting a kindle soon. I know, I know. I am behind the times! But now that there are sooooo many books available I am going to buy one, and one will be yours. I've placed Nomadin for sale at Smashwords, so we will see how that works.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You do know that you can get Kindle for your PC, your Mac, your BlackBerry, your iPhone....


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> You do know that you can get Kindle for your PC, your Mac, your BlackBerry, your iPhone....


I don't have any of those fancy gadgets, except for a pc and I don't want to read on my pc. A Kindle is more my speed. It's portable, book-sized and just pretty nifty overall. How are sales going?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Welcome to the Kindle boards. Good luck with your book...wishing you tons of sales
> 
> Sandy


Thanks and sorry I didn't reply to you earlier. I'm new to message boards and don't quite have this thing down just yet. I thought I had already replied to you, but I see I didn't. Your books look awesome. My wife is in love with her Kindle, so I will recommend she read your titles. Seems right up her alley! Good luck!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> I don't have any of those fancy gadgets, except for a pc and I don't want to read on my pc. A Kindle is more my speed. It's portable, book-sized and just pretty nifty overall. How are sales going?


They've slowed down a little, but one a day is better than a zero day, I feel.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> They've slowed down a little, but one a day is better than a zero day, I feel.


I know what you mean. I am trying Google adords to promote. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm telling you: Kindle. Nation. Daily.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'm telling you: Kindle. Nation. Daily.


Kindle Nation? You mean the Kindle Boards, right?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

No sir. Kindle Nation Daily, a blog with thousands of readers.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> No sir. Kindle Nation Daily, a blog with thousands of readers.


Did you pay to advertise there? How did it work for you?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I did, and it worked very well for yours truly.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I did, and it worked very well for yours truly.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I've tried Ad words. Was very disappointed FYI. Couldn't believe how few hits I got.
I visited Kindle Nation. I was confused as what to do there. Info please...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe there's a thread in the Cafe about Kindle Nation Daily. . . . that might be the best place to go for further discussion so Sean's thread isn't hijacked. 

Here's one thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30592.0.html

There might be others. . . . .


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe there's a thread in the Cafe about Kindle Nation Daily. . . . that might be the best place to go for further discussion so Sean's thread isn't hijacked.
> 
> Here's one thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30592.0.html
> 
> There might be others. . . . .


Thanks Ann! I will check that out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Now Shawn, I have to ask... after Necromancer, will Ilien and his pencil be up to more mischief?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Now Shawn, I have to ask... after Necromancer, will Ilien and his pencil be up to more mischief?


The trilogy is complete, but I am mulling a prequel. There is plenty of backstory I could explore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds great!    Ill get the preview.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Sounds great! Ill get the preview.


Excellent! Please let me know what you think. I will repay the favor and check your work out.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Sales rank in the UK has jumped! US Sales holding steady but not as good as overseas. Has anyone else experienced this? Are there just fewer titles offered in the UK so sales rank is automatically higher than in the US where there are more titles?

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,496 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Children's Books > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror*


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome, brother. I was hoping for some UK sales, but it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm happy about the UK sales, but confused as to why. Maybe it's my google adwords ad. I just signed up for the gold package at Kindle Nation Daily, as well as a UK sponsorship. Will be weeks, and even months, before it runs, but we will see.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It should definitely work for you: you have a great book, great cover art, a low price... I haven't seen the blurb: is it a good blurb?


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, seems like one heck of a story!  Love the cover!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! I checked out your title and am intrigued enough to buy it. The sample was excellent. Is that your only title to date?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Great cover! I'll check your novels out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

You had me from "The hobbit meets die hard!"


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> You had me from "The hobbit meets die hard!"


Catchy, isn't it? I wanted to summarize the book's essence in a few words. I love The Hobbit, and I love fast paced adventure stories. Nomadin is a fast paced fantasy with some light-hearted humor throughout so it seemed to fit. Thanks!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well remember what you said to me about Yanos: the halfling with the Conan complex. It works for both our stories.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Well remember what you said to me about Yanos: the halfling with the Conan complex. It works for both our stories.


I remember well, Yanos. You've come far. It's only a matter of time until you will be as successful as your good friend, R.A. Salvatore! You're almost as prolific!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> You're almost as prolific!


Almost?!?! ALMOST?!?!?! 

You haven't seen my flash drive lately, have you?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you sell more books on amazon or smashwords? I've been pushing smashwords but though 100 people have downloaded a free sample, only a handful have purchased. Also, smashwords site seems to be offline a lot.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm closing in on 100-to-1 Amazon to Smashwords. I'm expecting it to triple soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

I love that thread title.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I love that thread title.


Thanks! I can't take full credit for it. The Artemis Fowl books were described as Die Hard with Fairies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Go hobbit go!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Go hobbit go!


Ever since I changed the title of my thread to "The Hobbit Meets Die Hard" my Kindle sales in the UK have skyrocketed! Just a coincidence? Is this Forum international, do you know?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So yeah, you know what I'm doing when I re-bump Obloeron. That's what I had before, but I changed things up a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

shawn p cormier said:


> Ever since I changed the title of my thread to "The Hobbit Meets Die Hard" my Kindle sales in the UK have skyrocketed! Just a coincidence? Is this Forum international, do you know?


Definitely international and more so every day, it seems.

Betsy


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Definitely international and more so every day, it seems.
> 
> Betsy


I would think it would be great for whomever created this site to create a Kindleboards.co.uk. International sales for Kindle authors are an untapped gold mine.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a note to let everyone know that these titles are also available in good old-fashioned paperback! In fact, if you owned a first edition of Nomadin, you could sell it on Ebay as they are fetching several hundred dollars! Craziness!


----------



## Ben Sussman (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds cool - good luck!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Ben Sussman said:


> Sounds cool - good luck!


Thanks! And to you too!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

My Kindle Nation Daily sponsorship starts today! Here's to some serious sales!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> My Kindle Nation Daily sponsorship starts today! Here's to some serious sales!


My Kindle Nation Daily UK sponsorship resulted in 40 books sold.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

40 is better than 0, which is what my UK sponsorship for Galaxy netted. But we'll try again with the next Obloeron.

Hear about the fire on Mechanic Street? Nadine told me about it.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Kindle Nation Daily Sponsorship was a success. I have one more sponsorship coming in January. Will keep everyone posted on how it went.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Kindle Nation Daily Sponsorship was a success. I have one more sponsorship coming in January. Will keep everyone posted on how it went.


Is anyone here a member of LinkedIn? I've found it to be a great marketing tool.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I got your invite. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I got your invite. I may have to give it a try.


Another marketing tool! How are sales going?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

For anyone looking to see detailed stats on their Kindle sales, go to http://www.novelrank.com. There you can enter your titles and get sales info such as rank, last date sold, total number sold. It's updated hourly!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

there are two Kindle versions of Nomadin. I recommend reading the newest version. I have tweeked things for the better in the newest edition.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Links were all messed up. Sorry! I have fixed them.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Links were all messed up. Sorry! I have fixed them.


Entered Nomadin in Amazon's Breakthrough Novel Contest. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Entered Nomadin in Amazon's Breakthrough Novel Contest. Wish me luck!


Good luck big guy!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm surprised you didn't enter the contest, too. First prize is a publication contract with Penguin.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> I'm surprised you didn't enter the contest, too. First prize is a publication contract with Penguin.


Nah, don't want one. I like it where I am as an indie.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Link to TV Interview about Nomadin and its sequels.

http://www.youtube.com/user/shawnpcormier?feature=mhum


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

This looks like a great series. I'm adding it to my TBR list.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> This looks like a great series. I'm adding it to my TBR list.


Thanks! I will check out your titles. Your covers are amazing!


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

Nancy Holder's a good buddy of mine.

It's quite a coup to get such a wonderful blurb from her!

May your career rise and thrive, Shawn.  :^)


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

bobdev said:


> Nancy Holder's a good buddy of mine.
> 
> It's quite a coup to get such a wonderful blurb from her!
> 
> May your career rise and thrive, Shawn. :^)


Nancy was very kind and generous. It was a coup indeed! And I am very thankful to her, and to you for your kind words. Thanks!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Nancy was very kind and generous. It was a coup indeed! And I am very thankful to her, and to you for your kind words. Thanks!


Nancy Holder writes the Buffy the Vampire Slayer Novels and was extremely generous to give me a great blurb for my back cover. Thanks, Nancy!

PS She was also my editor!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Nancy Holder writes the Buffy the Vampire Slayer Novels and was extremely generous to give me a great blurb for my back cover. Thanks, Nancy!
> 
> PS She was also my editor!


Rewriting the entire trilogy one more time!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking for an agent. If any one else has gone that route, please share your experience here! Thanks!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Looking for an agent. If any one else has gone that route, please share your experience here! Thanks!


Also looking for a cover artist to redo my covers. Any recommendations?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Price on the sequels has now been reduced to 99 Cents!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Entered Nomadin into Chicken House Children's Book Contest. Wish me luck!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking for a new cover artist. Any suggestions?


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out my blog at http://shawnpcormier.wordpress.com/. There you can leave a post plugging your book!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Check out my blog at http://shawnpcormier.wordpress.com/. There you can leave a post plugging your book!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Feel free to leave a plug for your book on my Blog page. http://shawnpcormier.wordpress.com/


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> Feel free to leave a plug for your book on my Blog page. http://shawnpcormier.wordpress.com/


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you to all of you who plugged your book on my blog! If you haven't yet . . . please do! http://shawnpcormier.wordpress.com/


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this title


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

bump!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn p cormier said:


> *Nomadin by Shawn P Cormier, the first book in The Ilien Trilogy, is now available on Kindle for FREE!
> 
> NEW NEW  Now Available at Smashwords for FREE in any ebook format NEW NEW  ** at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20783
> 
> ...


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Nomadin is now available as an audio book on Amazon.com and Audible.com! Thanks to the incredible reading prowess of Justin Sargeant! List to Chapter one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIiBlA6hzIM


----------

